# Fawk is...



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2016)

everyone on this sub-forum? No one's running DNP to get Brad Pitt shredded this year?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Dadbod is in this year. lol


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2016)

I will be in a few weeks time


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't know enough about it to even go down that road. NOT that I couldn't use a little help in the shred department in mmmmm... 7 weeks.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 14, 2016)

Everyone knows that just looking at a pill of DNP will cause spontaneous human combustion. 

This picture was taken last week at my friends apartment. All she did was open her package of DNP she got in the mail. RIP Betsy...


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2016)

Walmart ran out of cake.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2016)

Who is DNP and what is Brad Pitt?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2016)

I have some burning a hole in my pocket ......


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I have some burning a hole in my pocket ......



I see what you did there...


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 15, 2016)

I was actually thinking about it for the cycle I'm on now. But changed my mind. Tren Ace is strong enough for me. 

DNP (dinitrophenol) is a synthetic chemical product which can induce very rapid fat loss when taken orally. It accomplishes this by strongly or even dangerously increasing body temperature and metabolic rate. I have to rate DNP as the harshest and most dangerous drug used in bodybuilding.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I see what you did there...



Haha I knew you'd get it.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 15, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> I was actually thinking about it for the cycle I'm on now. But changed my mind. Tren Ace is strong enough for me.
> 
> DNP (dinitrophenol) is a synthetic chemical product which can induce very rapid fat loss when taken orally. It accomplishes this by strongly or even dangerously increasing body temperature and metabolic rate. I have to rate DNP as the harshest and most dangerous drug used in bodybuilding.



Rate based on what?  Have you used it?  Where are your lab results?  Harsher than other substances used in body building?


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 18, 2016)

Maybe I should've specified better. This is just something I found online. I personally don't know a lot about it. My source has it. So I did a little research on it to see if It would be nice to put in cycle but after reading this and some other things I decided to put tren ace in instead. Just seemed like I wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

savage i missed you..Now back to the topic as much as I loved the neon yellow cum..Im gonna have to pass


----------

